# My Paph. rungsuriyanum arrived US safely.



## ThienNgo Le (Feb 26, 2017)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/32289729364/in/dateposted-public/
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/32752604100/in/dateposted-public/

Please let me know if you cannot see the pictures on the link. Thanks


----------



## Stone (Feb 26, 2017)

The question now is, will that plant arrive safely in Australia. :evil:


----------



## mhtay1 (Feb 26, 2017)

Saw ur list on eBay. So tempting to get one. But don't know how to care for them. Wanna see it blooms in person


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (Feb 26, 2017)

I Would Not Post This here.


----------



## troy (Feb 26, 2017)

I have 25 of these and have been giving them away, everybody in nor cal now has them hahaha


----------



## JAB (Feb 26, 2017)

I am a bit confused?? I have been told these are illegal!?!? If someone has them available, legally, I would very much be interested in one.


----------



## MorandiWine (Feb 26, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abax (Feb 26, 2017)

The plant has lovely foliage. Did you have trouble getting it
into the states safely?


----------



## troy (Feb 26, 2017)

I've had flasks of thses for years, there are literally hundreds of them around california


----------



## MorandiWine (Feb 26, 2017)

Just a suggestion.......if you went through the trouble of (ahem) importing these plants. You may want to research how to grow them before you rot the last of few wild roots on the plants. *Hint look at the weather monthly averages where this plant was collected.

Also might want to take a look at the Lacey Act.

Not wanting to sound like a jerk but posting this plant that now lives in the US gives the rest of us a black eye who would love to have this plant legally.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## troy (Feb 26, 2017)

I'm joking, I imagine it requires a cold dry winter rest and a hot humid summer


----------



## MorandiWine (Feb 26, 2017)

I know you are Troy.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StreetVariety (Feb 26, 2017)

Lovely jailbait orchids


----------



## troy (Feb 27, 2017)

Who am I moreandiwine?


----------



## MorandiWine (Feb 27, 2017)

....I know you are joking.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ehanes7612 (Feb 27, 2017)

geez, tough crowd

congrats on your new plants


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 27, 2017)

its SO tiny.
I hope it grows well.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 27, 2017)

They are incredibly difficult to grow. Good luck.
BTW Troy, going to jail or paying $30k in fines is not a joking matter.


----------



## troy (Feb 27, 2017)

Eric, I'm making a joke at the unblanced punishment for the crime and also the wasted resources used "a bullshit job" funded by us taxpayers, there are child rapists, murderers and explosive gang violence, ever herd of the "los zetos" I think resources used to curb the afformrntioned criminals would be wiser, besides when the bullshit job people seize the plants they throw them away sometimes hundreds in a seizure...... how is that suppose to save a species? Throwing or burning away hundreds........? Also how could you categorize an orchid enthusiest, buying a plant or two to a child kidnapper, rapist, forced sex slavery or murderer....?


----------



## Silvan (Feb 27, 2017)

MorandiWine said:


> Just a suggestion.......if you went through the trouble of (ahem) importing these plants. You may want to research how to grow them before you rot the last of few wild roots on the plants. *Hint look at the weather monthly averages where this plant was collected.
> 
> Also might want to take a look at the Lacey Act.
> 
> ...



I don't think they were wild collected plants. They look too small and Achima is selling flasks of them on ebay and that is probably where he got them.


----------



## Spaph (Feb 27, 2017)

NYEric said:


> I Would Not Post This here.



Agreed.


----------



## troy (Feb 27, 2017)

Well I also have 4 flasks of canhii imported from cuba, huge importer of orchids!!!!! I've been getting them for the past 10 years, vladimir putin approved!! "Communist cuba" their largest import net income, paph canhii and rugseryianum!!


----------



## troy (Feb 27, 2017)

The paph canhii is known to mug and kill people, we need a 1,000 man task force with a seal team to seize and kill that one!!! Whats happening is a gov't "trump and hillary" combined conspiracy, if they take the nations attention "slide of hand" they know that they can secretely bring in impossible to grow orchids due to culture complications paph canhii, rungsiryianum and the tiny flat bulb bulbophyllum with the penduluous bloom that looks like a feather


----------



## MorandiWine (Feb 27, 2017)

Silvan said:


> I don't think they were wild collected plants. They look too small and Achima is selling flasks of them on ebay and that is probably where he got them.





Seriously doubt that. Having multi growth plants in a year or less would be quite an accomplishment


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silvan (Feb 27, 2017)

MorandiWine said:


> Seriously doubt that. Having multi growth plants in a year or less would be quite an accomplishment



Proliferation in the flask, maybe? I've grown some Paphs and Phrags from flasks and some seedlings have the tendency to reproduce at an early stage of development within a year out of the flask. 
Not saying that it's impossible that they were wild collected, it's just an odd coincidence that Achima is selling flasklet of 5 plants at the same time.


----------



## ThienNgo Le (Feb 28, 2017)

Silvan said:


> Proliferation in the flask, maybe? I've grown some Paphs and Phrags from flasks and some seedlings have the tendency to reproduce at an early stage of development within a year out of the flask.
> Not saying that it's impossible that they were wild collected, it's just an odd coincidence that Achima is selling flasklet of 5 plants at the same time.



You guys are funny. Just say whatever you want. I have no comment. Plants are mine is still mine. Please see the picture.
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/33025017832/in/dateposted-public/


----------



## ThienNgo Le (Feb 28, 2017)

one of my plants bloomed in Vietnam last month. Enjoy the picture.
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/33139820266/in/dateposted-public/


----------



## troy (Mar 1, 2017)

I beleive in you brother, congrats on the blooming!! Please propagate!!


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 1, 2017)

ThienNgo Le said:


> You guys are funny. Just say whatever you want. I have no comment. Plants are mine is still mine. Please see the picture.
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/33025017832/in/dateposted-public/



that makes me sad.


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 1, 2017)

ThienNgo Le said:


> You guys are funny. Just say whatever you want. I have no comment. Plants are mine is still mine. Please see the picture.
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/33025017832/in/dateposted-public/



That's nice but I don't see your CITES papers in the PIC, can you please post them as well?


----------



## troy (Mar 1, 2017)

Thien it's not you people are mad at, they are mad at the plants disposition, vendetta against paph is in order? the only thing we can guess is a search with a seizure and burning of all of them. well I'm glad some of them made it here, hopefully, with the right culture info mixed with common sense and intellegence we can propagate them


----------



## MorandiWine (Mar 1, 2017)

The forest dirt and moss sure wiped off nicely. 

Got papers?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hien (Mar 1, 2017)

troy said:


> Eric, I'm making a joke at the unblanced punishment for the crime and also the wasted resources used "a bullshit job" funded by us taxpayers, there are child rapists, murderers and explosive gang violence, ever herd of the "los zetos" I think resources used to curb the afformrntioned criminals would be wiser, besides when the bullshit job people seize the plants they throw them away sometimes hundreds in a seizure...... how is that suppose to save a species? Throwing or burning away hundreds........? Also how could you categorize an orchid enthusiest, buying a plant or two to a child kidnapper, rapist, forced sex slavery or murderer....?


 oh, my god , I did not know about this "los zetas" until you mentioned it . I wonder how many Americans are just as uninformed as I am about these problems
https://www.google.com/search?q=mex...&imgdii=c-6Kid9w5P7D6M:&imgrc=RkWroAI0nGZytM:


----------



## troy (Mar 1, 2017)

Wow morandiwine you are police officer with the fish and wildlife dept. or are just mad that somebody else has one of these paphs and not you or...... instead of all these paphs dying on a dirty market floor, better they can at least be put into propagation here? No?


----------



## troy (Mar 1, 2017)

Hein, there is real problems in the united states, the gang "los zetas" is one of them, I guess for somebody to not want to work sit back and get fat, this orchid monitering is perfect for that, or these people can get real jobs and put an end to gangs like I mentioned or stop the human trafficking, underage sex slaves, but that kind of stuff goes overlooked because of out of sight out of mind, that requires too much real work. this orchid foolery is much easier fuss about


----------



## NYEric (Mar 1, 2017)

Thien, good luck. When they are stable and growing, PM me.


----------



## gego (Mar 1, 2017)

Please propagate. Hoping one of them will survive. That is all we can hope for and ask. And stay away going commercial. Trouble. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## ThienNgo Le (Mar 1, 2017)

Thing is just hard when we thing it is hard. These rungsuriyanum are growing in about 6 months.
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/32817783670/in/dateposted-public/


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Mar 2, 2017)

I agree, Troy.
Stupid and sad reality, though.

I was forced to throw away an apple because you know, it could carry some deadly disease that might threaten the whole apple trees in the country, while tons more fruits and veggies are coming in the millions.
Not all are checked, just practically impossible.
but my innocent apple had to go. haha~


----------



## abax (Mar 3, 2017)

The babies look wonderful Thien.

Let me share a little experience here. Many, many of these native plants are being destroyed every day for 
lumber and population expansion. I've seen this myself in Borneo, but it's happening just about everywhere in
developing countries. Sometimes one can get official
permission to work areas before the bulldozers move in
if you have the money for bribes. Sometimes the officials
don't give a damn. The simple truth is that either the plants are saved or destroyed. I prefer saved and propagated. Everything else is irrelevant.


----------



## s1214215 (Mar 22, 2017)

One of the interesting things with CITES is that different branches in various countries interpret policy differently. So while the USA may have the Lacey act and say no to imports of certain species, some countries have no issue with plants that have been grown in flask and imported from a country that has permitted their legal export. Now that said, not every country will allow legal export. You have to find one and a source from that country to get them legally in. Its rather simple if you want to make the effort and if your country will play ball.

Its a sad thing that some countries do not want to allow legal breeding plants to be exported early in the peace to help prevent the illegal stripping of these species from the wild. I have been told by a Phd student that some of these countries in relation to Paphs, the politicians are quite connected to the smugglers and so there is no interest to legalise them. Legalising and breeding them would reduce the price for illegal plants. You only have to have a look at such countries to see how corrupt their politicians are and you now its on the money.


----------



## coronacars (Mar 22, 2017)

It is the same thing and has been for years with the Red Asian Arowana. Although they are breed in captivity and widely available legally in Singapore and other countries, the US and other countries do not allow them.

There are both good arguments pro and con for this policy.


----------



## JAB (Mar 22, 2017)

Someone please import these legally to the US so we can enjoy them too.


----------



## MorandiWine (Mar 22, 2017)

Coronacars

I think the main rub with this particular importation is that they appear to be jungle collected and not in-vitro. You dont see many chili red formosas in the wild ;-) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coronacars (Mar 22, 2017)

Point taken!


----------



## s1214215 (Mar 23, 2017)

Well I will continue to work with the plants I have that have been legally accepted into Australia. It is my aim that in time I will export them as mature plants with CITES documents as I have been assured that will be possible by the CITES office here in Australia given that my plants came in as legitimate seed grown plants in flask. Trust me, some ars&h*ole reported me to the CITES compliance office in Australia. The CITES compliance office asked me to email scans of my permits and guess what. They accepted them and assured me my plants were legitimate and legal.

I just love it when those who are jealous and haters get stiffed. :rollhappy: :evil:


----------



## fibre (Mar 23, 2017)

:clap:Bravo!:clap:


----------



## Chicago Chad (Mar 23, 2017)

Do you think they would allow you phyto and CITES for export of a pod of each? We appreciate all the hard work as well!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 23, 2017)

Did you ask the CITES compliance office how they got your name and from whom? :evil:


----------



## s1214215 (Mar 23, 2017)

NYEric said:


> Did you ask the CITES compliance office how they got your name and from whom? :evil:



Sadly they wont provide that as such complaints are private. I have my suspicious. Just jealous old sh*ts who got peeved when I would not sell them plants :rollhappy:


----------



## s1214215 (Mar 23, 2017)

What I was told is that if I can produce flasks CITES here will help me with a CITES document to say it was legally produced in Australia and they permitted its export with a locally produced phyto. But I am told that to export to the USA, it is better to send plants with an Australia CITES, not flasks as the plants for some reason are less likely to be rejected.

What got me about the complaint was the the Dept of Agriculture inspected all of the rungsuriyanum and canhii flasks I imported in the past. These jerks asserted they must have been fake. Grrr.. I dont think our inspectors here are that stupid.


----------



## gonewild (Mar 23, 2017)

s1214215 said:


> Grrr.. I dont think out inspectors here are that stupid.



Nor do any of them actually give you legal advice that works for your benefit in the end.


----------



## s1214215 (Mar 25, 2017)

Lance, with the many emails, documents that CITES in Australia has given, they would have a legal minefield to travel if they wanted to reverse their decision that allowed me to bring the plants in as flasks. They have several times told me flasks are ok as long as I had country of export that gave me permits. It would be hard for them to go back on this.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 25, 2017)

Get it in writing. :wink:


----------

